# Center Ring Collars



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, this may be a dumb question... but here goes  Most of the other pointers we meet wear the center ring leather collars. (And from all the photos, it looks like you guys use them too!) I've read something about how the ring makes it possible for a dog to slip the collar if it gets hung up so they are safer than your standard collar. I can't quite figure out how that works, but I think I get the basic idea. 

Anyways, I'm wondering if they are any safer when wrestling with other dogs. Usually if Dexter is really wrestling with another dog at the park and they are grabbing at collars, I'll take off his collar and clip his tags to a harness. I worry about another dog getting their jaw wrapped in his collar and unintentionally strangling him. However, at his daycare place they keep them all in collars to prevent any rubbing/chafing from playing in a harness all day. So right now I've been sending him in a nylon collar with the quick release snap in hopes if something did happen, they could get the collar off quickly (his normal collar is a leather buckle one without the ring). 

Would the center ring collar be any safer for this type of scenario? It seems like with the buckle it would be hard to get off in a hurry and I'm not sure if they would still be able to slip it themselves? I'm not worried about him running loose in the woods and getting caught on a branch, etc. as he still has a to be on a check cord for safety until we get the e-collar stuff down.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like them because its just easier to clip and unclip leads from the top of the collar. Plus I pull up for some commands and want the pull to be felt as coming from the top. I have heard they are safer, but still think a dog could get them caught on some things.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A center ring collar will roll back on it's self - Ie- hung on a fence - rolls back & the pup moves on - from pup 2 senior - the only collar I've ever used !!!!!! proven in the FIELD !!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I like center ring collars as well. Once I had a dog get hung up on barb wire fence, and came back without his collar. I found that collar over a year later hanging on the fence. I grabbed it and took it home. something had chewed on it, and it was rusted, but still there. Good enough reason for me. I like to have the "D" ring on the collar as well.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

V-John, that is a great validation for the center ring collar. Some one was brilliant to come up with such a classic/Safe/Useful design... I must admit, I saw it in the Gun dog catalog and liked the look of it, RE Mc had praised the center ring in a previous thread, so I bought one at Christmas... It is really nice, because the Brass ID plate is riveted to the collar, and holds a lot more info than a tag. "Very stylish looking"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't imagine center-rings are any safer when playing with other dogs though... 

Have you tried a break-away collar? http://www.amazon.com/Petsafe-KeepSafe®-1-Inch-Medium-Break-Away/dp/B000OGNK1Q

or could you ask them to remove the collar before playtime?


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> V-John, that is a great validation for the center ring collar. Some one was brilliant to come up with such a classic/Safe/Useful design... I must admit, I saw it in the Gun dog catalog and liked the look of it, RE Mc had praised the center ring in a previous thread, so I bought one at Christmas... It is really nice, because the Brass ID plate is riveted to the collar, and holds a lot more info than a tag. "Very stylish looking"


Excellent point. I don't have tags on any of our dogs. All have the brass name plates. Love the name plates. The tags would get worn off, or fall off, or whatever. 

Sidebar. I have the following information on my tags.

My name
My cellphone number
Reward
"Needs daily Meds"


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all! I think I will keep using our easy off/on collar for daycare but get a center ring one for everyday as soon as he's allowed off leash (e-collar work is progressing pretty slowly). Thanks!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My dogs wear no collars at home unless company is coming and I might have the need to grab one. When we go out they get a center ring collar also with the name plate. They both have our phone numbers, city, state, the word "chipped" and our male's says "daily meds". 

However, if taking to daycare or to play with other dogs I would definitely use the quick release collar. The reason mine don't wear collars at home is because one day the two were playing and we heard a weird noise. I looked to find one's jaw trapped under the other's collar and creating a tourniquet (i.e. literally strangling the other). And in the past when a friend was watching our male, her weim got the jaw caught under our dog's collar and just had a difficult time releasing the two.

So yes, we like the center ring collar. It does make clipping the leash on very easy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, I couldn't agree more about the quick release collar for when dogs are playing together. A while back, one of the forum's member posted a sad, sad story of one of their family dogs dying that way... Two dogs playing, one's jaw got entangled... the one wearing the collar was strangled to death, the other had a broken jaw. Just horrible! :'(


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

^ It was that thread that made me aware of the possibility - yikes! I love the look of the leather collars but wish they made ones with quick release snaps


----------

